
Mono 2.0 - nreece
http://flyingfrogblog.blogspot.com/2008/10/mono-20.html
======
shimi
I see Mono as huge disappointment, with C++ losing ground, C# could have been
the language of choice in many ways if and only if Mono would have delivered.
More to it with the Mobile Linux rising I a .NET based framework (Like Android
only C# based) could have been ideal.

